# newbie questions



## k2msmith (Apr 16, 2009)

A few more questions...

1) Can't seem to find the command, but which will list all the dependencies required for a given port (whether installed or not) ?

2) Is a port snapshot build tested before it it released to everyone who fetches it ?  Phrased another way, if someone adds/changes code in /usr/ports, is there someone who test builds the entire tree at some frequency to verify that all ports build and the tree is self-consistent before the tree is released to everyone ?

3) There are commmands like portmaster -L that will tell you which ports installed are out of date with the snapshot in /usr/ports. Is there a command which will tell me which ports in my /usr/ports snapshot are out of date with the release snapshot ?

Thanks


----------



## tangram (Apr 16, 2009)

k2msmith said:
			
		

> 1) Can't seem to find the command, but which will list all the dependencies required for a given port (whether installed or not) ?



For an installed port:

```
# pkg_info -r zsh-4.3.9_5
```



			
				k2msmith said:
			
		

> 2) Is a port snapshot build tested before it it released to everyone who fetches it ?  Phrased another way, if someone adds/changes code in /usr/ports, is there someone who test builds the entire tree at some frequency to verify that all ports build and the tree is self-consistent before the tree is released to everyone ?



The ports team has a server running tinderbox around the clock. If a port doesn't build it reports.



			
				k2msmith said:
			
		

> 3) There are commmands like portmaster -L that will tell you which ports installed are out of date with the snapshot in /usr/ports. Is there a command which will tell me which ports in my /usr/ports snapshot are out of date with the release snapshot ?




```
# pkg_version -v | grep "<"
```

This check your installed ports vs. the ports tree you have in your system.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2009)

1) make pretty-print-build-depends-list and make pretty-print-run-depends-list (in the directory of a port)

2) I believe port maintainers are required to run (regression?) tests before they release or update a given port; one of the requirements is that any port's dependencies must be present in the ports tree; I'm sure there's some testing framework for port maintainers to use (also see the post above - it's a requirement that must be met before a port can be committed to the ports tree)

3) No, the *installed* ports tree is the "definitive source" for checking port versions; no external calls are made


----------

